# CHANGING HEADLIGHT BULBS



## raghu_4338 (Sep 19, 2008)

HELLO EVERYBODY,
HOW U ALL DOING HERE? I WANTED TO KNOW IF WE CAN CHANGE THE HEADLIGHT BULB FOR 2001 NISSAN ALTIMA. IF SO, WHAT IS THE KIND OF BULB WE NEED. AND WHAT IS THE PROCEDURE TO CHANGE IT. INSTEAD OF TAKING OUT THE WHOLE BUMPER, IS THERE ANY OTHER WAY TO FIX IT. THANK YOU ALL.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Bulb #9007.
Bulb Replacement (USA / CANADA) 

The headlamp is a semi-sealed beam type which uses a replaceable halogen bulb. The headlamp assembly must be removed to replace the headlamp bulb, front parking and cornering lamp bulb or front side marker bulb.

CAUTION: 


Do not leave headlamp assembly without bulb for a long period of time. Dust, moisture, smoke, etc. entering the headlamp body may affect the performance. Remove the bulb from the headlamp assembly just before a replacement bulb is installed. 
Grasp only the plastic base when handling the bulb. Never touch the glass envelope. Touching the glass could significantly affect the bulb life and/or headlamp performance.
HEADLAMP BULB 


Disconnect the battery negative (-) cable.







Remove the four screws from the bottom of the front fender protector and position the front fender protector aside to access the headlamp mounting nut.







Remove the three headlamp mounting nuts and one headlamp mounting bolt. 
Pull the headlamp assembly evenly away from the front of the vehicle to access the bulb sockets.







Disconnect the harness connector from the back side of the headlamp bulb. 
Turn the bulb retaining ring counter clockwise and remove. 
Remove the bulb by pulling it straight out of the headlamp assembly. Do not shake the bulb when removing it. 
Install in the reverse order of removal.


----------

